

A JIT for grepping: jrep and rejit (2014) - pmoriarty
https://lwn.net/Articles/589009/

======
michaelmior
This is cool, but I would be more interested to see comparison against other
grep alternatives such as ack, ag, and pt.

~~~
sophacles
I was hoping for the same thing.

Additionally, if it turns out faster - can the underlying regex library:
rejit, beused in pt or ag for even better results?

------
malkia
For other grepping/regular expression matching programs using JIT - check
PCRE's sljit -
[http://sljit.sourceforge.net/pcre.html](http://sljit.sourceforge.net/pcre.html)

------
rurban
I miss links and comparisons to other and IMHO better implemented jitting
regex engines and greps like redgrep, sregex or pcre.

------
sitkack
I was hoping for a comparison against LuaJIT.

